# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Quy trình bảo dưỡng máy thổi khí

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Quy trình sửa chữa và bảo dưỡng máy thổi khí
Các bước cơ bản của sửa chữa, bảo dưởng 01 máy thổi khí như sau:

Bước 1: Khảo sát, Kiểm tra đánh giá hiện trạng của máy thổi khí. Đây là công việc đầu tiên  quan trọng của việc sửa chữa máy thổi khí, nhằm xác định hiện trạng của máy thổi khí, lên và thống nhất phương án sửa chữa, bảo trì máy thổi khí với đơn vị chủ quản.
Bước 2: Thiết kế chế tạo đồ gá chuyên dụng, chuẩn bị đầy đủ dụng cụ, thiết bị, vật tư cần thiết, Vận chuyển về vị trí máy thổi khí cần sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng.
Bước 3: Vệ sinh làm sạch, Tháo rời các chi tiết bộ phần của máy thổi khí.
Bước 4: Kiểm tra, đánh giá hiện trạng chi tiết từng bộ phận của máy.
Bước 5: Thiết kế chế tạo các chi tiết bị hỏng, thay mới toàn bộ vòng bi, phớt chặn dầu, Gioăng làm kín..., Tổng hợp, vệ sinh làm sạch toàn bộ các chi tiết bộ phận của máy thổi khí chuẩn bị cho lắp ghép.
​​​​​​Bước 6: Lắp ghép và căn chỉnh máy thổi khí: Đây là bước quan trọng bậc nhất, quyết định trực tiếp đên chất lượng của quá trình sửa chữa bảo dưỡng máy thổi khí. Quá trình lắp ghép và căn chỉnh máy thổi khí được thực hiện bởi những người có tay nghề cao, có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, và được sử dụng các trang thiết bị đồ gá chuyên dụng để lắp ghép và căn chỉnh máy thổi khí.
Bước 7: Kiểm tra nghiệm thu tĩnh: Kiểm tra nghiệm thu các thông số khe hở của máy trước khi chạy thử.
Bước 8: Chạy thử, kiểm tra nghiệm thu thiết bị: Kiểm tra các thông số làm việc của máy thổi khí nằm trong giới hạn cho phép: Độ ồn, nhiệt độ, rùng động, lưu lượng và áp suất...
Bước 9: Bàn giao máy thổi khí sau sửa chữa lại cho đơn vị chủ quản, chuyển sang chế độ bảo hành sản phẩm.

----------

